
TurboTax’s 20-Year Fight to Stop Americans from Filing Their Taxes for Free - motiw
https://www.propublica.org/article/inside-turbotax-20-year-fight-to-stop-americans-from-filing-their-taxes-for-free#168905
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21281411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21281411)

